# Seat dimensions for 700GS



## ldzike (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi: 

Okay, I'm going to admit it - I'm researching gel seat toppers for a 700GS. Can anyone tell me what the approximate seat width and length is, for the passenger, on this model? Or recommend a specific brand / model of seat topper that would fit? 

My husband and I are going on a motorcycle tour in Spain and I don't want to be that lame wife who's butt hurts so she complains all the time.

The tour company says they might have a comfort seat available for us, but still, I want a back up option just in case.

Thanks in advance!


----------

